# Icons/Grafiken in Illustrator fürs Web vorbereiten (Antialising)



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. November 2011)

Hi,
mich würd mal interesieren wie Ihr in Ilustrator CS4 Icons oder Grafiken fürs Web vorbereitet?
Wenn ich die Pixelvorschau einschalte erhalte ich selbst bei Gerade ein Antialising und es ist echt nervenraubend diese halben Pixel weg zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## iAmRich (14. November 2011)

Heyho,

also dein Problem ist meines Wissens echt ... problematisch...
Mir fällt auf die schnelle keine andere Lösung ein, als von Grund auf mit einem Raster zu arbeiten.
Das Problem hatte ich auch schon einige male...

Da fällt mir grade etwas ein(habe es noch nicht probiert).
Du könntest ja ein Raster erstellen, welches 1px x 1px groß ist, und dann auf "am Raster ausrichten" klicken. Dann müsstest du eigentlich nur noch alle Flächen kurz verschieben und die müssten sich dann an den Pixeln ausrichten... Wie gesagt habe ich das noch nicht probiert und weiß auch nicht ob das eine sooooo saubere Lösung ist....

EDIT:

 Mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass es auch 'ne Funktion gibt, die "am Pixel ausrichten" heißt... Das erzielt natürlich das Gleiche mit etwas weniger Aufwand.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. November 2011)

Hi,
dank dir erst mal! 
Also die Funktion „am Pixel ausrichten“ habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden nur „am Punkt ausrichten“ und dies war schon aktiviert. Dies hilft nur irgendwie auch nicht so ganz.

Viele Grüße


----------



## iAmRich (14. November 2011)

Komisch... bei mir erscheint's auch nur, wenn ich grade auf Pixelvorschau umgeschaltet habe und vorher nichts angewählt hatte  .. Nutze auch CS4


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Januar 2012)

Hi iAmRich,
Die Funktion „An Pixelausrichten“ löst das Problem auch nicht. Ich denke Illustrator hat irgendwo Problem etwas durch zwei zu teilen. Dabei achte ich schon darauf das ich keine ungeraden Zahlen bekomme, was gerade auf die Position nicht funktioniert und die spielt dabei glaube ich auch eine Rolle.
Ich frag mich nun ganz ehrlich wie sich Adobe das nun gedacht wie ich mit Illustrator Webgrafiken erstellen soll?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Zinken (23. Januar 2012)

Mach mal in den Voreinstellungen unter 'Allgemein' den Haken bei 'Geglättetes Bildmaterial' weg.


----------



## iAmRich (23. Januar 2012)

@Zinken
Diese Einstellung hilft bei dem Problem auch nicht viel, da nur die Anzeige innerhalb Illustrator geändert wird, nach dem Abspeichern in ein Pixelformat wie JPG oder PNG wird wieder die herkömmliche Pixelberechnung durchgeführt.

@Jan
Bei mir reicht diese Einstellung meisten aus. Vielleicht hast du irgendwo in der Datei unpassende Maßeinheiten. Denn wenn man zum Beispiel bei einer Kontur 1pt als stärke auswählt, entstehen "halbe" Pixel (1pt ? 1px).
Leider weiß ich nicht genau wie man die Maßeinheit bei Konturen umstellen kann... Ich denke, das man bei Web-Grafik-Entwicklung auf die Kontur-funktion von Illustrator generell verzichten sollte...
Worauf du auch achten musst, wenn du mit "An Pixel ausrichten" arbeitest, ist dass der Ursprung auf die linke obere Ecke gesetzt ist (Bei der Standard-Einstellung, Mitte, können logischerweise auch halbe Pixel entstehen)


----------



## Zinken (24. Januar 2012)

Das mag sein. Allerdings kann man auch bei den Exporteinstellungen von PNG und JEPG die Glättung abschalten. Vielleicht löst das ja das Problem schon.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo,


> (1pt ? 1px)


Danke das habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht. Ich baue halt meistens die Elemente so auf wie ich diese auch im CSS dann verwende, heißt ich benötige die Kontur bzw. ich muss über eine zweite Füllung im Aussehenmenü das so konfigurieren das ich hiermit eine Kontur bekomme.



> Mach mal in den Voreinstellungen unter 'Allgemein' den Haken bei 'Geglättetes Bildmaterial' weg.


Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, aber ich benötige das Antialising schon bei einigen Grafiken, z.B. Rundungen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (25. Januar 2012)

Moin
In den Voreinstellungen im Reiter "Einheit" die Kontur auf Pixel umstellen und du hast Gewissheit.
Wenn du bei der Arbeit unsicher bist, einfach die Ansicht auf Pixelvorschau stellen und auch dort wird ein definitives Bild geliefert.

Demnach lässt sich AI durchaus ohne Einschränkungen für alle Sparten einsetzen, ohne auf Anti Aliasing zu verzichten.
Und falls mensch sich noch unsicher ist, kann man auch die Pt in Px umrechnen, in Betracht auf die DPI (PPI in dem Fall).

Beste


----------

